# أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر



## abduljaleel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر







شاهد قاموس السيارات المصور على اليوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex9gbelUyLw


----------



## black88star (12 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكرين والله ..بس لو كان في مجال لتحميل كآن افضل 
مشكور ,,,,,عوآفي


----------



## alith (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر مهندس عبد الجليل على هدا القاموس الرائع وجزاك الله الف خير ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## saad_srs (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## abduljaleel (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخواني الأعزاء على مروركم الكريم ونسألكم الدعاء للعمل الصالح الذي يفيد جميع المسلمين
وتقبلوا تحياتي
مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة
 ​


----------



## عبدالسلام الحمادي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكنني الحصول على هذا الكتاب ، جزاك الله خيرا، هل لي أن أعرف أين يباع الكتاب مع الشكر
عبدالسلام الحمادي


----------



## abduljaleel (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز / عبد السلام الحمادي
القاموس يباع في دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع - 50 شارع الشيخ ريحان - عابدين - القاهرة تليفون 27954229
وممكن الاتصال بالمهندس عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة على رقم 0101899294 لتنسيق وصول القاموس إليك
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسين المترجم (20 يونيو 2011)

*بعض الاستفسارات الهامة ؟*

أخي في الله مهندس عبد الجليل ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه" فأحب لك أن تجيب على الأسئلة التالية التي كتبها أحد الناقدين لقاموسك ـ بموضوعية وإنصاف ـ فتفضل ببعض الوقت للإجابة على هذه الأسئلة حتى نستطيع جميعًا إثراء المكتبة العربية الفنية بقاموس جديد مفيد.

1) عدم وجود مقدمة من المؤلف تبين منهجه في القاموس كعادة كل من يتصدى لتأليف قاموس أو 

على الأقل كتاب فإن للقارئ حقا على المؤلف أن يذكر له في مقدمة الكتاب أو تمهيد ماذا سيجد 

القارئ في هذا القاموس من جديد مختلف مثلا عن سائر القواميس المتوافرة في هذه الصناعة، وما 

طريقة البحث العلمي التي اتبعها المؤلف لانتقاء مفرداته، ومدى المرجعية العربية لهذه 

المصطلحات إلى نحو هذا. إنما المؤلف اكتفى بصفحات من المدح والثناء من زملاء وأساتذة لم 

يبينوا كذلك في معرض مدحهم القيمة العلمية لمجهود عشر سنوات كما ذكر المؤلف على الإنترنت 

في تأليف قاموسه ، والتي زادت في موضع آخر إلى 15 عامًا.

2) تكرار مسرد المختصرات والرموز بكامله (23 صفحة) داخل جسم القاموس، والمعروف أن 

المؤلف حين يخصص مسردًا في ذيل قاموسه للمختصرات ، فهذا يعني أنها غير مضمنة في 

القاموس نفسه.

3) واضح جدًا أن المؤلف يحشر كلمات في ثنايا القاموس ليست من قبيل صناعة السيارات في 

شيء ، خذ مثلا على وجه السرعة المصطلحات التي أمام عيني الآن :

الجانب الأيسر left side
جلد leather
شمال - يسار left
طريق - شارع road
منطقة zone
أشعة سينية X-ray (وهذه طبية بحتة)

ونحوها الكثير ، فلو صفينا القاموس من هذه الكلمات غير الجديرة بالذكر في قاموس متخصص 

في السيارات لهبط عدد إدخالات القاموس بضعة آلاف لا أشك.

4) نفس هذا الإطناب والإسهاب غير العلمي موجود كذلك في طيات الـ "1200 صورة 

توضيحية" التي يتفاخر بها المؤلف، بل وتضحك لما تراه يضع صورة اجتماع تحت إدخال يسمى 

"رضا العملاء" وهو ليس أصلا مصطلحًا في علم السيارات، وصور ليوناردو دافنشي وهنري 

فورد وسائر شخصيات السيارات مع العلم أنه كرر نفس الصور كلها في مسرد خاص تحت 

عنوان "شخصيات أثرت في عالم المحركات والسيارات" وبغض النظر عن مدى جدوى ذكر هذه 

الأسماء التاريخية في قاموس سيارات ألم يكن يكفي ذكرها في مكان واحد دون صور شخصية لا 

تفيد القاموس بشيء. وملاحظة عجيبة في صفحة 95 دون عناء بحث مني وتمحيص للصور ، 

وجدت بهذه الصفحة صورتين مكررتان تمامًا دون أي فارق في موضعين مختلفين، زردية مكررة 

مرتين في صورتين دون أي فارق، وكذلك أداة أخرى مكررة، فهل الخطأ المطبعي يتكرر بهذا 

الشكل؟ ممكن.

5) من الأمانة العلمية التي تحسب للمؤلف أنه ذكر في ذيل قاموسه المراجع العربية التي اعتمد 

عليها وذكر ثاني مرجع "قاموس هندسة السيارات" وحين ذكر للمؤلف هذا القاموس ذات مرة انهال 

عليه بالنقد رغم أنه انتفع به لتجميع قاموسه الذي يتربح من ورائه الآن. ومن ضمن المراجع في 

رقم 6- معجم آلات الورش، وهذا الحمد لله وصلت له على النت فوجدت مؤلفنا قد اقتبس كل 

القاموس في قاموسه إدخالا إدخالا ، وهذا رابط معجم آلات الورش مصور إلكترونيًا لمن أراد 

التأكد:

http://dar.bibalex.org/webpages/mainpage.jsf?PID=DAF-Job:123320&q=

ومعجم آلات الورش ذكر فيه المؤلفون مقدمة علمية جميلة تنم عن أصالة العلم وأنها صادرة عن 

أهل الفن والتخصص.

6) يوجد مسردان آخران بنهاية القاموس عن أنواع المركبات وأنواع العدد، وكلاهما مضمن كذلك 

في صلب القاموس، فيا حسرة إضاعة الورق في عصر زادت فيه أسعار الورق والطباعة.


أما لغة الورش الأخيرة فهي على قلة صفحاتها جيدة للمترجم.

ومن الصعب القفز إلى الاستنتاج بأن المؤلف أحضر بضعة قواميس سيارات ثم قام بجمعها كلها 

في قاموس واحد، هذا صعب وتأكدت بنفسي أن بعض مصطلحات قاموس هندسة السيارات غير 

مضمنة في القاموس المصور (وهذا عيب وليست ميزة طبعا) لأننا في عصر كثرت فيه السرقة 

الفكرية والملاحقة القضائية، لكن كان جديرا بمؤلف القاموس المصور هذا ما دام ذكر في ذيل 

قاموسه المراجع العربية أن يبين ويوضح للقارئ كيف استفاد من هذه المراجع ؟ وما فائدة قاموسه 

والجديد فيه على هذه المراجع المتداولة ؟

نسأل الله تعالى أن يرشدنا والمسلمين


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسين المترجم (6 أغسطس 2014)

بخصوص قولي أعلاه:
وملاحظة عجيبة في صفحة 95 دون عناء بحث مني وتمحيص للصور ، 

وجدت بهذه الصفحة صورتين مكررتان تمامًا دون أي فارق في موضعين مختلفين، زردية مكررة 

مرتين في صورتين دون أي فارق، وكذلك أداة أخرى مكررة، فهل الخطأ المطبعي يتكرر بهذا 

الشكل؟ ممكن.

أتراجع عن هذا القول بعدما لفت نظري أحد الزملاء لوجود فارق
وأرجو الله يسامحني مؤلف القاموس لو كانت هناك شدة في نقد القاموس وربنا ينفع به​


----------

